# A few labels



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I have some bottles in my cellar from 2005 and 2006 that still dont have labels and will be racked soon so I have to make labels for them now so Ill know what the heck they are. I also have wine bulk aging that needs labels to so Ill be busy designing. I have come to the conclusion that I will be mainly using a generic label design for a lot of my wines now and just change the name and year and abv. but the basic is seen on the W.E. Symphony label.





This next 1 is for a Dole Orange Strawberry Banana batch that I dont remember the SSG or The FSG so ABV is unknown!





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## swillologist (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good wade!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Swill, got another for tonight.


----------



## swillologist (Sep 6, 2007)

Another dandy there wade. You do good work.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Sep 6, 2007)

What kind of paper are you guys using? Will an old HP color printer make them?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 6, 2007)

I use plain printer paper and have had a few HP color printers have a LexMark now...they all print fine. 


Some people spray the whole sheet with a glaze after printing and before cutting the labels out....


I use a Elmer's Glue stick...or what ever glue sticks are on sale....put the cut out label on a newspaper and go around the edges, overlapping onto the newspaper,and then make an X through the label and put it on...haven't had any fall off yet.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2007)

NW, thats exactly what I did with my labels. Im wondering if these labels incurred some extra moisture when they were in the basement when all the work was being done to fix it from leaking as they sprayed the whole basement down to clean up all the cement and dirt. I had them wrapped up in tarps very well so as not to get wet but the moisture must have gotten in there. Jack, I too use an old Lexmark ink jet printer that I have had for approx. 11 years.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice work, Wade! All three are great!


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Job, Wade,


Like the Fruit Fusion!!! All three are good!!


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2007)

As I go through my stash downstairs Im pulling out forgotten batches, I
had to clean the bottles up, pop a cork to take a sniff to see what the
heck it is. This one was a gallon batch of Langers' Grape Juice which I
brought the SSG to 1.095 and let her rip. I must say that this is a
nice Dry table wine with a lot of flavor. WAY MORE THAN I EXPECTED!



So I had to make a label for it.






*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2007)

I should have made the above label say red table wine, oh well. Heres another for the Welches' White Grape I made and oaked, hence the W.O. in the picture.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 9, 2007)

Those labels are all looking really nice...They are going to really dress up your bottles and your wine racks are going to really look professional. 
Must be a good feeling to get all those bottles sorted out, labeled and on the shelves of your new room.


Good going!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks NW, I just couldnt go putting those bottles on my racks that way. Will have racks pretty much full if not all filled up tomorrow as I spent the whole day fixing my past mistakes os not labeling somehow!


----------



## CajunTim (Sep 9, 2007)

Wade, great looking labels. What program are you making them in? On another note.....I find my labels are a lot harder to take off then the winery bought bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2007)

Photoshop CS, I had microsoft picture it premium on my other computer that crashed early this year and its was not as expensive nor did it have all the bells and whistles but it was also much more user friendly and had a lot of what this program has. Id recommend that to anyone and this program is a little beyond my capabilities and I just cant find the time to figure it out more cause it really can get anything done if I knew how to use it! Let me guess, you use the Avery sticky labels. Thats why I wont buy those as they look awesome but I dont want to fight to get them off after struggling to get the commercial ones off.


----------



## CajunTim (Sep 9, 2007)

wade said:


> Let me guess, you use the Avery sticky labels.




You got it. Them Avery labelscan bea bear to get off. The last batch was to to bad. Put in water for a few hours and used the back of a buttrer knife and was a lot quicker.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2007)

Get yourself a razor blade scraper, I bought 1 today cause I had to remove some labels the hard way cause of impatience when I started. I never removed the commercial labels when I started and had to remove them without soaking in water as they are full now. The razor scraper which was $3.49 at the grocery store worked better than I would have imagined and was worth stopping what I was doing and going for the ride to purchase. Trust me if you need to get stubborn labels off, this is a very helpful tool. It also can=me with 5 blades.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2007)

Okay, I know I had a label designed for this batch a long time but now that I look at it, it looks cheesy so since I never printed and applied I can change it.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 11, 2007)

Jack on Rainy said:


> What kind of paper are you guys using? Will an old HP color printer make them?




I got an e-mail from Online Labels that I have used before for pre-cut labels. Here is a link to them. They offer a variety of bottle types, label sizes, quantity and so on. They have good prices and prompt service. I ordered 100 sheets for beer bottles and 250 sheets of 4 label plus neck labels per sheet. I don't know what glue they have on this batch. Sometimes they come right off and sometimes not- so I'm trying a few.


http://www.onlinelabels.com/bottles.htm#wine*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got the trial version of Photoshop CS and I'm having a hard time figuring it out. Not sure at this point if it is worth paying for.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2007)

The lables look excellent.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 11, 2007)

Steve its a very complicated program and designed for people who have a lot of time to figure it out or people that already know what they are doing. Windows picture it premium was an awesome program with a lot of versatility and easy to figure out. I really would like to get this program back. I will look for it to purchase on disc.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm probably not going to purchase it, I just don't want to put the time and effort into learning it. I found the Microsoft Picture It Premium on Amazon for $30.00.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2007)

I would purchase right now but my wife would freak as I our washing machine just busted and leaked all the water out in the basement but it just stayed in the work room and stayed behind the washer and dryer and drained right own the hole where the new sump is and is already dry. Those guys really knew what they were doing and put that sump in the lowest spot and that makes me really happy, to bad we have to buy another washer though. Word of advice, dont buy any Maytag appliances as I was told that in the last 5 years they have been building substand products and were actually bought out recently to avoid being sued for inferior products. This machine is only 6 years old and my frig crapped out last year and it was only 5 years old. I wonder how long it will be before I have to fix or replace our dryer or dishwasher cause we bought them all brand at the same time when we bought the house!





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## swillologist (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to agree with you wade. They have been making junk. I worked there for 30 years. When I started they made a great machine. After about 20 years there, they decided they could make a machine like whirlpool and put the Maytag name on it.Everyone knew what was going to happen.There is not much you can do about it. You can only make them out of what they give you.whirlpool ownsMaytag now. They are shutting down the plant next month. The end of hundred years of making washing machines in this town. You probably can't tell it but you hit a sore spot on this one.



But this is not aimed at you or anyone else on here. I'm sore at the people that ran a great company into the ground. *Edited by: swillologist *


----------

